# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.1.3 Released Unlock without root and new phone models

## mohamed73

*Asansambox Version 3.1.3 Released* * --------------------- 5 UPDATE
---------------------
IN
--------------------- 1 UPDATE ----------------------------*   *Add*  *ONE CLICK 
DIRECT UNLOCK 
FOR 
THIS MODELS*  *A800F
A800F_DS
A800I
A800IZ
A800S
A800YZ
G150N0
G150NK
G150NL
G150NS
G155S
G5500
G550F
G550FY
G903M
G903W
G920A
G920AZ
G920F
G920FD
G920FQ
G920I
G920K
G920L
G920S
G920W8
G925A
G925F
G925FQ
G925I
G925K
G925L
G925S
G925W8
G9287
G9287C
G928A
G928C
G928F
G928G
G928I
G928K
G928L
G928N0
G928S
G928W8
G930F
G930FD
G930K
G930L
G930S
G930W8
G935F
G935FD
G935K
G935L
G935S
G935W8
J120A
J120AZ
J320A
J320AZ
J321AZ
j120F
j120G
j200BT
j200F
j200G
j200GU
j200M
j200Y
N910K
N910L
N910S
N9208
N920A
N920C
N920F
N920G
N920I
N920K
N920L
N920S
N920W8
N930F
T715
T715C
T715N0
T715Y
T815
T815C
T815N0
T815Y
T817
T817W
A310F
A310FD
A310M
A310MD
A310N0
A310Y
A5108
A510F
A510FD
A510K
A510L
A510M
A510MD
A510S
A510Y
A7108
A710F
A710FD
A710K
A710L
A710M
A710S
A710Y
G389F
G890A
j120M
j710GN
j710K
j710MN
N916K
N916L
N916S
T375L
T375S
T3777
T677
T677A
T677K
T677L
T677NK
T677NL
T677NL
T817P*  *-NO NEED ROOT
-NO NEED KNOX
-UNLOCK IN 11 SEC*  *Add*  *SM-J105F
Direct Unlock/Read and Write CERT/Read and Write EFS/Full Service/Flash SM-T280Q
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read pit/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write CERT/Full Service SM-T280QZ
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read pit/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write CERT/Full Service SM-T285M
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read pit/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write CERT/Full Service SM-T285YD
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read pit/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write CERT/Full Service SM-J105Y
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read pit/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write CERT/Full Service SM-N9300
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930A
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930R4
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930R7
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930T
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930V
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-N930W8
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-J700P
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-G935R6
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-A910F
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-A910FD
Flashing/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC,NVM/Full Service SM-P555C
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC And NVM/WIPE EFS/Full Service/Write Cert SM-P555S
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC And NVM/WIPE EFS/Full Service/Write Cert SM-P555Y
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC And NVM/WIPE EFS/Full Service/Write cert SM-G870F0
Flashing/Direct Unlock/Read and Write EFS/Read and Write QCN/Read and Write SEC And NVM/WIPE EFS/Full Service/Write cert SM-N930F
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-N930FD
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-N930K
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-N930L
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-N930S
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J120W
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J120ZN
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J320M
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J700T
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J700T1
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J7108
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J710F
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J710FD
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J710FN
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J710GN
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service SM-J710K
Write Flash/Read and Write Security/Read and Write EFS/Read PIT/Full Service *  *NEW ASANSAMBOX Can also Activate on Following Infinity Team Products:  - Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    How to do that?   Read Following Manual  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Hua Team Manager  MR.AMIR HOSSEIN TAGHAVI
Skype : Asansambox
Whatsapp : +989192446204
Telegram : Asansambox  New Asansam Software Download   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    NEW GUI  NEW TEAM NEW TOOLS NEW METHOD NEW SOLUTION NEW UPDATES  Now it's our turn 
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------


## ghaithali55

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------

